# Scuba diving in Portugal



## Peaceful07 (Sep 28, 2012)

I was thinking of visiting Portugal at Christmas to do some scuba diving. Can anyone recommend any dive centres or dive sites and as to whether the water is warm enough to dive comfortably or if there is prolific fish life.

many thanks in advance.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Please have a read of previous posts on this subject
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...-portugal/55616-scuba-diving-lisbon-area.html


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You could also google PADI ALGARVE and there are a lot of dive centres to be found.


----------

